# GB ep4 to Froyo ee4



## RadioMan (Aug 13, 2011)

I was curious if it is possible to go backwards w/ 2.3.6 ep4 to the more reliable ee4. I noticed that with the ep4 my cell signal and wifi is definatly not the same as it was with ee4. Iam gonna try it anyway, but i figure i would ask if anyone has tried it already, and if they did, did it work with the gb update.

Thanks


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you mean flashing the EE4 modems? Here they are: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1269673


----------



## RadioMan (Aug 13, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Do you mean flashing the EE4 modems? Here they are: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1269673


Thanks for info. but i found the file and installed it, IMO that modems works the best. Now i get full bars on wifi and back to 4 bars on cell. data never did any good for me, for verizon refuses to set up 4g towers here or repair thier 3g lacking towers..( in NJ, and before i get flamed verizon does not have any 4g towers in nj, PA-NY do not count.) =)


----------



## Reilly1812 (Dec 12, 2011)

Really? I have no problem getting 4g in various areas of NJ. I commute between Monmouth County and NYC every day.

* EDIT * No sarcasm meant here. Just curiosity


----------



## RadioMan (Aug 13, 2011)

Reilly1812 said:


> Really? I have no problem getting 4g in various areas of NJ. I commute between Monmouth County and NYC every day.
> 
> * EDIT * No sarcasm meant here. Just curiosity


yeah, you are picking up the nyc towers. There are some location where you can get 4g in nj, but As per Verizon, there are no nj 4g towers, Try driving further south. You would figure that they would have 4g towers by Atlantic City.. LOL


----------



## Reilly1812 (Dec 12, 2011)

RadioMan said:


> yeah, you are picking up the nyc towers. There are some location where you can get 4g in nj, but As per Verizon, there are no nj 4g towers, Try driving further south. You would figure that they would have 4g towers by Atlantic City.. LOL


Didn't find definitive source on this. What is range of the tower? Seems strange that Secaucus and Newark are 4g. I ping pong between 3g and 4g southbound. I'm at Rahway now, a bit further from NY and have solid 4g.

As far as AC - why would they give you 4g there? Wouldn't that interfere with the removal of all money from your wallet?

still LOL...

UPDATE : Woodbridge still solid 4g. BTW - sitting on NJ Transit train.


----------



## RadioMan (Aug 13, 2011)

Reilly1812 said:


> Didn't find definitive source on this. What is range of the tower? Seems strange that Secaucus and Newark are 4g. I ping pong between 3g and 4g southbound. I'm at Rahway now, a bit further from NY and have solid 4g.
> 
> As far as AC - why would they give you 4g there? Wouldn't that interfere with the removal of all money from your wallet?
> 
> ...


yeah i spoke to a senior tech at verzion and he told me that we dont have 4g towers anywhere in NJ. He even told me that i should have 4g in area, ( from the philly towers) according to their map, but my actual location is not even close to the map that they have. He did say they are planning to have 4g towers in NJ by the end of 2015. LOL Then you get the general response, " Thank you for choosing Verizon and have a great day" <<< which means Thanks for paying for a service that you cant use.. LOL

As far as


----------

